# Zoozone 1 or Mini Duna For 1 Winter White Dwarf Hamster?



## Hazelwykes1952 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have both a Single Female Winter White hamster and a Single Female Roborovski Hamster-I have them both in a Mini Duna each which Pets At Home sell for £25.I have left the platform in.Should I keep them in this cage or should I upgrade to maybe a Zoozone 1? The Zoozone 2 is too big for just a single dwarf hamster dont you think-but maybe the Zoozone 2 would be as well at around 70cm long.
Also don't the zoozones come with a row of slots at bottom of cage that cant be removed- i think they're something to do with slotting in the hayrack which you wouldnt need.

Is it worth forking out for a Zoozone just for one single dwarf hamster-would they be more active in a bigger cage or wouldnt it make any difference(as single dwarfs are never as active as a pair are)

Is it best to stick with the Mini Duna as really i'm not in a position to afford to fork out for bigger cages as am on Income Support & a single mother.I can't work anymore as have health problems.

I have also been considering the Savic Mickey 2 XL Dwarf hamster cage for each one but they are 80 cm long and expensive-& to be honest-anything bigger than a Mini Duna would look so out of place as we live in a small council flat-our Living room isnt very big-and we havent a big enough table or cabinet to take anything larger than a Mini Duna which is roughly 52cm long.
A really big cage would have to go on the floor in my bedroom as theres no where really to put it in our living room-but then i couldnt sleep with hamsters in my bedroom-not without wearing earplugs,which arent very comfatable,unless i got a Silent Spinner wheel each-but then i'd still wake up when they take a drink as the classic drinking bottles are very noisy when the animal drinks and i'm a light sleeper-therefore should i just save my money-money i cant afford really & stick with the Mini Duna-do you think its big enough for just one dwarf hamster in each?

Maybe if i had two dwarf hamsters i'd need to get a Zoozone 1 to allow more room for two wheels etc-what do you think-have any of you got a single dwarf hammie in a Mini Duna or Zoozone 1? What do you think of these cages?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

I used to have a robo in a mini duna and personally I think they are too small (my mini duna is now stored in the shed lol), both my robo's are in a ZZ1 now and I think they are great, it gives them a lot more space to run around and I found that when they were in the mini they started to exhibit behaviours like pacing around the cage in circles, now they are in a bigger cage that behaviour has stopped.

So IMO I think you should go for a ZZ1, the only thing you need to do to them is mesh the lids because the gaps are too wide


----------



## kyrilliondaemon (Mar 9, 2012)

Hazelwykes1952 said:


> The Zoozone 2 is too big for just a single dwarf hamster dont you think-but maybe the Zoozone 1 would be as well at around 70cm long.
> Also don't the zoozones come with a row of slots at bottom of cage that cant be removed- i think they're something to do with slotting in the hayrack which you wouldnt need.


Er... I got linked to this by a friend on another forum and thought I'd tell you a bit about our hamsters and our experience of keeping them in zoozone 2 rabbit cages.

I keep eight hamsters at the moment, three roborovskis, four campbells/winter-white russian hybrids and a syrian.

We used to keep our lone robos in mini duna cages, but then we decided they deserved the space our others get.
Our male robo is a rescue, over 2 years old, slowing down a little, and in an Alexander from zooplus. That has the same dimensions as the zoozone 2, and is actually an upgrade from his zoozone 2 because the shelves give him even more space and he really appreciates it.
He used to have a zoozone 2 to himself, then we realised he could still use more space and repurposed the zoozone 2 as a russian hybrid cage.

The zoozones are also just plastic. No slots or anything. There're two tiny lines sticking out at one end to hold the food dish but you can either use the food dish as a sand bath or just give the hamster loads of substrate (they like to burrow anyway) and you won't even be able to see where the food dish would have gone. Easy.

Keep your dwarves in mini duna cages by all means, they will be fine, but never think you can't go too big. Some hamsters need to stay small but the vast majority will thank you for the extra space.

Sorry to join a forum just to say this, but I kinda think its important that people realise that you sometimes can't go too big for caging. The zoozone 1 is actually the bare minimum reccomended for pairs of hamsters and I know lots of lone dwarves who live in them quite happily too. (Plus ours who we tend to keep in 100cm by 50cm cages as a minimum if we can and those are bigger than the zoozone 1.)


----------

